# paxil warning - osteoporosis



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

ok, so i'm sure it's not very common but i recently came across a new article suggesting that paxil may increase the risk of one developing osteoporosis. given what happened to me, i believe paxil decreased my bone density. just make sure you are getting enough calcium daily and watch out for stress fractures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

What happened to you?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

beachgirl said:


> What happened to you?


In 2000 I hiked a 77 km long trail in 6 days with nearly 40 pounds on my back. It was difficult but amazing and I endured no bone problems. The following February I began Paxil. In 2003 I recieved a stress fracture in my foot upon flexing my foot after a 1.5 hr hike. After healing this fracture I received another stress fracture about a year later in an adjacent bone of the same foot while doing a 2 day hike. A bone scan shows I am mildly to moderately osteopenic (osteopenia is the precursor to osteoporosis). Osteoporosis does not run in my family, I have always done weight-bearing exercise, and I have always had an adequate calcium intake. A recent bone scan shows my bone density has not increased in three years like my doctors expected it would. During the past three years I have continued my weight-bearing exercises as well as taking a calcium and vitamin D supplements.


----------

